# Растяжки



## Browser (25 Июл 2008)

Здравствуйте.Меня интересует как лечить растяжки на спине?У меня они в области поясницы,ходил когда-то к эндекринологу пропил какие то витамины,но толку от них не было.Они конечно не мешают,но все же.


----------



## Ell (25 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Растяжки*



Browser написал(а):


> как лечить растяжки на спине?У



??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Browser (25 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Растяжки*

Я что-то не понятное написал или что?)


----------



## Анатолий (25 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Растяжки*

Сходите на прием к неврологу, мануальному терапевту, возможно у Вас искривление позвоночника.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (25 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Растяжки*

Вообще-то вопрос к эндокринологу.
но чтобы лечиться, нужно знать, какой Вам диагноз ставить врач и чем лечит.При разумном подходе бывают результаты.
а вообще растяжки практически никуда не деваются..


----------

